# Renversé de l'eau sur l'écran de Macbook



## cyberjoac (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je viens juste à l'instant de renverser sur mon écran de macbook l'équivalent d'un demi verre d'eau comme un abruti.
C'est vraiment un acte non voulu et je le regrette vraiment.
J'ai maintenant des especes de tache et des zones plus sombres que d'autres c'est vraiment horrible.

Que me conseillez vous de faire? Eteindre l'ordinateur, essayer de secher l'eau avec un seche cheveux, juste attendre, appeler le SAV?
Y aurait t il un quelconque moyen de faire passer cette erreur en garantie?

Est-ce grave?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

@ bientot


----------



## FloMac (1 Septembre 2006)

cyberjoac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous, je viens juste &#224; l'instant de renverser sur mon &#233;cran de macbook l'&#233;quivalent d'un demi verre d'eau comme un abruti.
> C'est vraiment un acte non voulu et je le regrette vraiment.
> J'ai maintenant des especes de tache et des zones plus sombres que d'autres c'est vraiment horrible.
> 
> ...


 pour l'instant eteindre laisser s&#233;cher entourer de sopalin pour absorber l'humidit&#233;
mettre au sec, seche cheveux mais pas trop pres, et voir demain matin&#8230;

sinon a part un degat des eaux aupres de l'assurance habitation je vois pas


----------



## isoyann (1 Septembre 2006)

j esp&#232;re bien que tu t amuse pas a arroser l'&#233;cran de ton macbook de toute fa&#231;on il va pas pousser 
sinon je pense que tu devrai attendre un s&#233;chage complet pour voir le r&#233;sultat avant d appeler le SAV car il me semble avoir lu sur le forum qu'un powerbook mouill&#233; &#233;tait reparti apr&#232;s un bon s&#233;chage , on sait jamais tu peux peut &#234;tre avoir de la chance.


----------



## Toc Toc (1 Septembre 2006)

Aïe, aïe, aïe:affraid: 

Quelqu'un d'autre sur le fourum avait renversé son thé et ça a directement fusilé son iBook:rateau: .
Si ça peut te consolé tu as eut un peu de chance... 

Je ne peux que trop te conseiller sinon de déja laissé secher avec une ventilation mais attention à l'air trop chaud. Voila c'est ce que je ferais à ta place avant de lancer un nouveau diagnostic.

Sinon attent aussi d'autres avis de gens à qui c'est arrivé, ton post est assez tardif... 

Bon courage.


----------



## Toc Toc (1 Septembre 2006)

Oups !!  

Le temps que je rédige il ya déja foule ! 
Bravo la solidarité !!


----------



## cyberjoac (1 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour votre solidarité ca fait vraiment plaisir...

Question : après avoir attendu une nuit on pourrait dire que je peux délimiter mon écran en 2 zones : 
- une zone toute petite qui est très claire
- une zone immense (4/5 de l'écran) qui est beaucoup plus sombre.

D'après vous quelle est la zone avec de l'eau infiltrée?

Avez vous un ordre d'idée du prix de SAV??
Merci d'avance
@ bientot


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2006)

Je ne connais pas le prix mais si tu l'envoies en SAV ils vont te changer l'&#233;cran, et un &#233;cran en SAV, c'est quasiement le prix d'une machine...


----------



## soifdemac (1 Septembre 2006)

2 possibilités pour toi maintenant :
- le SAV et la note en conséquence...
- ton assurance responsabilité civile, car souvent l'assurance couvre ce genre de risques domestiques. A vérifier auprès de ton assureur.


----------



## cheb (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un ami qui a oublié son ibook dehors un après midi .. pas de bol pour lui c'était au Vietnam et en pleine saison des pluies ... imagine le résultat : l'ibook trempé de chez trempé !!!:rateau: 

Première solution : les conseils ci-dessus sont valables : virer l'alimentation, saupalins, sèche cheveux ...

Deuxième solution : attendre une fois l'eau épongée, et pourquoi pas tenter d'ouvrir ton macbook pour voir au niveau du Disque dur, je crois savoir que tu peux accèder à son emplacement sans soucis, non ? Sinon attendre ....

La nuit, le laisser face à un ventilateur cela est très bon, tu lui évites les coups de chaud ...

Le lendemain, une fois sûr q'il ne reste plus d'eau ...restart ... et là cela peut être une surprise : "Bong" et ... c'est (re)parti. POur en revenir à mon collègue, il n'a eu qu'a changer de disque dur (mais en pouvant récuperer les données sur l'ancien), et maintenant son ibook .... même plus peur de la pluie !!!

Courage


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

cyberjoac a dit:


> C'est vraiment un acte non voulu et je le regrette vraiment.


 

Ah bon on penserais le contraire    

Alors ca va mieux ?


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2006)

Tu l'as pas achet&#233; &#224; la FNAC des fois???

Sinon cela m'est arriv&#233; avec un PC...sur le clavier...lhorreur....j'ai essuy&#233; tant bien que mal avec sopalin...Pui seche cheveux version froide (et oui, les filles c'est utile aussi pour &#231;a!!!!) et &#231;a marche! (mais &#231;a bug toujours autant...vive Mac!)


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2006)

cyberjoac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens juste à l'instant de renverser sur mon écran de macbook l'équivalent d'un demi verre d'eau comme un abruti.
> C'est vraiment un acte non voulu et je le regrette vraiment.
> J'ai maintenant des especes de tache et des zones plus sombres que d'autres c'est vraiment horrible.
> 
> ...


 


Tu l'as pas acheté à la FNAC des fois???

Sinon cela m'est arrivé avec un PC...sur le clavier...lhorreur....j'ai essuyé tant bien que mal avec sopalin...Pui seche cheveux version froide (et oui, les filles c'est utile aussi pour ça!!!!) et ça marche! (mais ça bug toujours autant...vive Mac!):love:


----------



## chupastar (5 Septembre 2006)

Un jour on m'a renvers&#233; un gros verre d'eau sur mon iBook allum&#233;, comme je lisais de la musique &#231;a s'est mis &#224; gr&#233;siller, puis &#231;a faisait des bruits bizarre dedans...   je pensais vraiment que mon iBook &#233;tait mort.

Je l'ai imm&#233;diatement &#233;teint, pos&#233; sur la tranche pour que l'eau s'&#233;vacue (il y a des a&#233;ration sur la tranche lat&#233;rale de l'iBook, pour le macbook c'est celle qui a derri&#232;re l'&#233;cran) puis j'ai laiss&#233; s&#233;cher plus de 24H.

Le lendemain &#231;a a red&#233;marr&#233; comme il faut, et cet iBook &#224; toujours fonctionn&#233; &#224; merveille encore 3 ans apr&#232;s!


Au fait, si c'est cass&#233; tu peux tenter un appel au SAV d'Apple et y aller au bleuf en leur disant que ton &#233;cran est mort, tu r&#226;le un coup que la machine est neuve etc... Ensuite tu leur demande un num&#233;ro de dossier et tu l'emm&#232;ne chez un Apple Center qui, &#224; mon avis, seront moins regardant sur la cause de la casse... Au pire ils te le rendent en te disant que ce n'est pas couvert par la garantie. Enfin je dit &#231;a mais je ne sais pas si &#231;a peut marcher, mais c'est ce que j'aurais fait en tout cas.


----------

